# Computer Languages.



## cynosure (May 27, 2007)

Hi there guys,
This year I finished off my 12th so no pressure of studies or something for another 3-4 months.
Since my exams are over now and i have loads of time to spare I wish to learn some computer languages.
I want to make games when I am done with my higher education so I want to learn some languages which can help me achieve my goal. 
And since I finished class 12 with Economics and have no formal education of computer languages (they taught C++ and oracle in my school) I wanna learn some easy but good language. 
Please Advise.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hitman050 (May 27, 2007)

Start with Python. It's easy but a very powerful language. However, saying that, I myself started with C++, and had no problems, contrary to what is believed.


----------



## jal_desai (May 27, 2007)

ok... i like ur thirst for knowledge (tht too so soon after exams  ) ok.. now games also need programming.. then comes designing of characters and storyboard. the core thing in high end games is the A.I. First of all read some books on AI ... i have some ebooks on AI (pm me on my yahoo id *jal_desai*). use GameMaker for the initial expeience for how to make simple games... u will learn many "if-else" concepts there. and most importantly "BE A PERFECTIONIST"... Best luck.


----------



## hitman050 (May 27, 2007)

^I think first he needs to get the basics of programming-Vectors, Arrays etc. After he has done that, then he can read specific books on game programming. 

@cynosure, I suggest you first thoroughly understand the basics of programming, then you can move onto more advanced things. But let me tell you, you can't learn game programming in a few months. It takes years of practice/experience to be able to write a working 3d game engine. If you want to learn an easy language go with Python, but you could start with C++ as well. I learned it from a book 'How to Program C++, 5th Edition'. If you need info, pm me.


----------



## zyberboy (May 27, 2007)

Game development is a challenging job(hard work ),requires good knowledge in  C++  and shud be a master in maths(vector Algebra). shud be able to write optimized code(needs skill here ).Jump starting C++ is the right way,since its a  long path to become a good game programmer.But the most important  requirement is the passion for games as they say.


----------



## jal_desai (May 27, 2007)

hey cyberboy... i like ur signature... awesome dude.. rightly said..


----------



## cynosure (May 27, 2007)

@jal: Thanks buddy. I surely need books on AI but like hitman says, I think this can be tough nut to crack for a starter!!

@hitman:games are my passion. And I have time + patience. I downloaded Thinking in C++ as pointed here and will start it ASAP.

@cyberboy: I am good in vectors and 3D. As long as gaming does not require Integral calculus, I am good with it


----------



## nightcrawler (May 27, 2007)

Stick to one language for starters..do not unnecessarily learn many language...it is not the languages and how many of them you know are important...it the logic that you apply in coding...I suggest you stick to C++...clear all its concept...if you wish to be a game programmer and not the art designer then learning C++ is good enough for you. Head over to sites like *www.gamedev.net/ where you will learn the nuances of game development in details...and lastly be patient and stick to your plan. I say so because I have seen people lose out and giving up just because they don't see early results...game programming is a painstakingly long process to learn and to master.


----------



## zyberboy (May 27, 2007)

@cynosure 
then u r on ur way......

@sonny(jal_desai)
yeah , this signature is in the starting of that great epic .


----------



## cynosure (May 28, 2007)

C++ is final now.
Any books (which start from the scratch) that can teach me this language cause I dont want to join any courses and things lke that. 
A friend of mine suggested me "The complete Reference" of C++. Your suggestions?


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 28, 2007)

Nope... you don't have to swicth to Windows to code in C++. GNU/Linux boxes pack gcc. 
Firstly, Stick to ANSI C++ Standards while coding. Get that book, TMH's "The Complete Reference". Its a very good book. Then, use an IDE like Anjuta.
If u wana compile from the command line ... follow this.....

$ gcc HelloWorld.cpp -o HelloWorld.o
$ ./HelloWorld

Here.. HellowWorld.cpp is your file...

Now to port the programs written in TC++, just replace

#include <xxx.h>

with

#include <xxx>

And add this right after you've included all the headers:

using namespace std;

I hope the programs will work now...


Note: For  headers, like stdio.h, include it in the form <_*c*_stdio.h> .

Also... C++ is not the mainstream game development language used these days... Most of the devs use some in-house language(mostly scripting) coupled with a heavily customised 3D modeller and a game engine. I might be wrong though.

Do work on your analytical abilities, so that you may be able to represent actions using conditional statements..

There is a hell lot of resource available on the Net for you to scourge. Just go ahead with full-on passion and energy...


----------



## nightcrawler (May 28, 2007)

Anjuta is ok for *nix environment but eclipse is even better...get its c++ plugin to work with it in c++ instead of java... if u wish to learn from a book then C++ Complete Reference is a good book also u can learn from the person who created the language Bjarne Stroustrup it has all that there is to C++ although it is bit boring to learn from and a bit hard as well.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 28, 2007)

Ummm... True.... But C++ has undergone a lot of changes since its inception... Whatever book you get, make sure it complies with the latest ANSI C++ standards... So that You don't get stuck with newer compilers.


----------



## cynosure (May 29, 2007)

^^ Fine. 
And thanks everybody.


----------



## knight17 (May 31, 2007)

These sites may help you

 - *cplus.about.com/
 - *www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial
 - *www.functionx.com/cpp/index.htm

And this Group too:
 - *groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.c++?lnk=srg
 - *groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.c++.moderated?lnk=gschg

And Google is your friend (always!)


----------

